# Aquatic Eco Systems order



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Chris (CincyCichlids) is wanting to place an order with Aquatic Eco Systems (AES) for some airstones. I was interested in getting some of the Sweetwater Fine Pore Diffusors that Tom talks about. He claims these "airstones" produce even finer bubbles than the Azoo diffuser. I figure at less than $2 each, they may be worth a try 

If anyone else is interested in anything from AES, let me know. If we can get the qty of airstones over 20, they will only be $1.56 each, saving almost 30 cents on each. Here is the post on GCAS for anyone interested in viewing it:

http://gcas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I went ahead and ordered 20 stones since I had 14 accounted for. That leaves me a few extras if anyone is interested in giving them a try.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

I'll try one.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

i'll buy a couple at the meeting.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll take one.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

So these stones would hook directly into the CO2 line? No need for a diffusor or reactor?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That is the concept! I have a different stone I'm using now on the new 75g and it seems to be working pretty well since I fixed my bubble counter issue. Hopefully the Sweetwater Stones will produce a finer bubble than the stone I have now.


----------

